# Shoutcast und Virtual DJ



## Atomkraft (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallooo...

Also ich hab ein kleines Webradio gestart mit Virtual DJ und Shoutcast nun wollte ich wissen wie mein Freund direkt nach meiner Sendezeit einklinken kann so das es bei ihm weiter geht.

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Remme (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

also das ist im Grunde kaum möglich. Außer ihr habt ne direkte Verbindung via ICQ o.ä. um bescheid zu sagen wann man vom Stream ist. Aber es gibt die nette Möglichkeit einen Jingle oder ein Lied auf den Shoutcastserver zu setzen wenn keiner aufm Stream ist oder der Wechsel vollzogen wird.

Also sprich stelle ne Playlist ein in der Shoutcast-Server software.

Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gibt es doch bei Shoutcast (Das Plugin für Winamp) eine Art Timer so das er versucht sich alle 2 Sekunden einzuloggen.

lg Remme


----------



## Dj-Gandalf (15. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir mache immer unsere übergabe mit Teamspeak oder ICQ ich muss sagen glappt immer herforagend 

LG Dj-Gandalf


----------

